# Another TSX question



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking for opinions on the 53gr. TSX in my 22-250 for deer next year. The first muley I ever shot was with the 22-250, and it did the trick quite nicely, but the shot was only about 30 yards with a PSP. I have not used the 22-250 on deer since. Does any one use these, and if so how do you like them?


----------

